
Ask HN: What to do at a new dev job? - dades
Hello HN! I recently graduated and started at my first full-time job: a software engineer role at a large tech company. My goal is to become an effective contributor over the next few years, learn as much as I can, and maintain a good life-work balance.<p>However, the amount of information to take in is a bit daunting, and I&#x27;m not sure on what I should focus on (the tech stack, business, etc.). For example, what are some things I should absolutely do in the first week, month, quarter, year? Do you have any advice on what steps I can take to achieve my goals? I&#x27;d love to read it. Thanks!
======
gigatexal
Finish your sprint goals and be a good team player and then learn stuff along
the way — that’s all anyone can ask.

